# part out or sell whole?



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a 68 GTO automatic with air that I am slowly picking apart what are some opinions to sell off all the a/c stuff. I have everything in great condition including the metal dash panel,dash pad , All the ducting, air box, controls,vacuum,wiring evap case,compressor ,brackets, etc. Do I try to sell it all off in pieces or sell the entire package to someone looking to convert over to factory air. I could even cut out the firewall section at the evap case. What would it all be worth?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hard call. All at once would be easier, but maybe more money to part it out.....


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Would be better to sell complete IF someone wanted to go original. With todays Vintage Air add-on kits, you get a modern set-up that bolts in. A purist who is trying to keep his car original might not add air if it did not come with it and the guy who is not so traditional would most likely go aftermarket. 

That said, you can advertise parts & pieces, but my experience is that people don't want to pay high prices even though you will see high prices for the same items you have to sell. Then in selling it by the piece, you may only sell 1 item or two, now you have all the other items and you have to store them and keep advertising in hopes you can sell them off. Then there is the time and cost to ship.

Now if you want to move the items, you have to sell them reasonably priced.......and that may turn out to be whatever someone is willing to pay you and not what you thought it was worth. Perhaps some items you can sell as a group or pair.

Not trying to discourage you, just my personal experience. I would not toss them out either. I'd at least see what I might be able to sell. Advertise it complete, then if you don't get any bites, go for individual items.


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

*Thanks for the advice need more posts!*

Think I will try to sell it complete ... too bad GTO forum rules forbid me to sell stuff unless I have 20 "real" posts... that's a lot when your a new member trying to sell some stuff to keep a project going. OK so does anyone else have any comments that I can address or respond to by post? I understand we do not want this site turning into Craigs list but I've been restoring cars and boats my whole life just dont have any other "REAL" questions or comments to make at this very moment ........ so I guess I will have to sort out the scammers on Craigs.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Frank, so why are you dumping the AC on your 68? Matt


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Frank are you restoring the 68 or are you parting the whole car?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

frankrp said:


> Think I will try to sell it complete ... too bad GTO forum rules forbid me to sell stuff unless I have 20 "real" posts... that's a lot when your a new member trying to sell some stuff to keep a project going. OK so does anyone else have any comments that I can address or respond to by post? I understand we do not want this site turning into Craigs list but I've been restoring cars and boats my whole life just dont have any other "REAL" questions or comments to make at this very moment ........ so I guess I will have to sort out the scammers on Craigs.


Frank, The 20 post rule has worked here very well and I would hope that you would appreciate the fact that this site isn't full of fly by night scammers hoping to rip off our members.

Oh, and the mods on here are hip to post padding so don't think you can get on the new member introductions and say "hi" or get on someone's thread and say "nice car". We're serious about catering to members who have a true love and passion for Pontiacs.

Feel free to comment on that.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

ALKYGTO said:


> Frank, The 20 post rule has worked here very well and I would hope that you would appreciate the fact that this site isn't full of fly by night scammers hoping to rip off our members.
> 
> Oh, and the mods on here are hip to post padding so don't think you can get on the new member introductions and say "hi" or get on someone's thread and say "nice car". We're serious about catering to members who have a true love and passion for Pontiacs.
> 
> Feel free to comment on that.


I will. I think it is an excellent policy. I notice a lot less fools here than other Pontiac sites I have been too, and I was hesitant to join here myself.


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

*to ALKYGTO*

That is exactly why I posted this thread ... to abide by the rules. I am much too busy to surf the internet and make silly comments or waste anyones time thinking up silly questions or offering bad advice just to be able to sell.My prmary reason for joining is to help or get help in restoring my current project but as I said a part of the whole process is trading stuff to keep the project going.


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

*reply to replies*

I am restoring a 68 4spd no-air gto and cannibalizing a 68 automatic with air


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh no! It is not a green 68 is it? There are not that many left! Matt


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Good move on using that parts car....I wish I had one....the one we got was super rotted....

What color is your 4 speed


----------

